# Can you lift up a girl?



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Like this:








Or this:









And if you are a girl, have you ever been lifted up like that? :grin2:
In the movies people do that and i always wonder how. Even if she is skinny she is going to weigh something like 40-50Kg. How can someone easily lift that much weight??


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I can lift someone that's 100/110 lbs. I picked a friend up and carried her a little ways like that second picture. Guys have been able to pick me up like that when i weighed 140-170 lbs


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

idk, let's find out, someone jump into my arms real quick


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Only at severe injury risk for the both of us.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

the average semi-fit guy can easily lift a certain amount of weight, unless you are ectomorph body type (very thin and don't gain muscle easily). Ectomorph is rare. just go pump some iron, not that hard.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

It depends on her weight. If she is anywhere near my current weight, there is no way in Hell I can lift her up. I weight 90 kg at the moment.

Carrying her on my back would be far easier I imagine.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Probably, but I'd be afraid of dropping her or hurting her when I lifted her up.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dickjohnson said:


> the average semi-fit guy can easily lift a certain amount of weight, unless you are ectomorph body type (very thin and don't gain muscle easily). Ectomorph is rare. just go pump some iron, not that hard.


Easily lift half his weight, maybe. Only a professional weightlifter(or whatever it's called) can lift close to his own body weight.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

well that's hilarious. I have two Pictures of me and my ex, doing those exact poses.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Well considering i'm probably the smallest dude here, (I weight anywhere from 100 to 105 pounds) nope not at all. Not unless she was like 70 pounds or lighter lmao.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I can lift about 40kgs (88lb?) for short amounts of time without struggling much. And my upper body doesn't see much use. Well, except for the forearms. I don't know if I'm an ectomorph, I have skinny wrists and feminine hands. But I'm also overweight. Worst of both worlds?


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

Yep. I picked up a woman that weighed like 300 pounds once just to make her feel better about her weight.

Eats your spinach lads


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> Easily lift half his weight, maybe. Only a professional weightlifter(or whatever it's called) can lift close to his own body weight.


That's what i have heard too. That a normal person can lift up to half their weight. That's why lifting people by a normal guy surprises me.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

pouria19 said:


> That's what i have heard too. That a normal person can lift up to half their weight. That's why lifting people by a normal guy surprises me.


When it comes to lifting people or large objects you mostly need a lot of core strength/strong back. My arms aren't very big but my back is ripped from hard labor.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> Yep. I picked up a woman that weighed like 300 pounds once just to make her feel better about her weight.
> 
> Eats your spinach lads


How much do you weight? If that's not a secret? And are you sure she was 300 pounds? 136 kg is a loooooot of weight. My eyeballs would pop out just trying to lift a leg up. My dad is weighting 140 kg.


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Your strength standards are very low, makes me feel strong.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> How much do you weight? If that's not a secret? And are you sure she was 300 pounds? 136 kg is a loooooot of weight. My eyeballs would pop out just trying to lift a leg up. My dad is weighting 140 kg.


I'm 6'2 and she was taller than me plus obese... she had to weigh close to 300. I weigh like 220, 190 is the thinnest i can go without looking unhealthy emaciated.


----------



## BeingofFlesh (May 14, 2015)

That girl weighs like 100 Pounds. I curl with more than that. :-l And I honestly think most Guys and girls can lift somebody so petite like this easily


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Nonsensical said:


> When it comes to lifting people or large objects you mostly need a lot of core strength/strong back. My arms aren't very big but my back is ripped from hard labor.


My back is weak. Actually i have back pain sometimes from sitting behind computer and 0 exercise. Also my mother and all her family have back problems. I've inherited it.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> I weigh like 220, 190 is the thinnest i can go without looking unhealthy emaciated.


Well, 220 pounds is about 100 kilograms. I weigh 90 at the moment, I am 6.1 ft tall, but I could not lift 136 kg even if my life depended on it.

So either she was not weighting as much as you think, or you could turn to weightlifting as a career. :smile2: I am not a fit person, to be honest, but still...Lifting your own weight is not possible for most people out there, not to mention lifting 150% of their own weight.


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Well, 220 pounds is about 100 kilograms. I weigh 90 at the moment, I am 6.1 ft tall, but I could not lift 136 kg even if my life depended on it.
> 
> So either she was not weighting as much as you think, or you could turn to weightlifting as a career. :smile2: I am not a fit person, to be honest, but still...Lifting your own weight is not possible for most people out there, not to mention lifting 150% of their own weight.


lifting an object waist high isn't the same thing as dead lifting a bar over your head man lol


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

sad vlad said:


> My eyeballs would pop out just trying to lift a leg up.


:lol same here



xxDark Horse said:


> Well considering i'm probably the smallest dude here, (I weight anywhere from 100 to 105 pounds) nope not at all. Not unless she was like 70 pounds or lighter lmao.


I'm probably the next small dude here


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Nonsensical said:


> lifting an object waist high isn't the same thing as dead lifting a bar over your head man lol


Maybe, I haven't done much weightlifting. But still...My mind refuses to comprehend that you could lift(even at waist level) someone heavier than you.

What I know for sure is that I can lift a potato sack of around 40-50 kg to the level of my shoulder/neck and carry it for a few dozen metres. Easier than lifting it to the level of your waist and carrying it on the same distance.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Nope, I got a lumbar disk herniation. Can't lift anything heavy.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

I never understood why girls would love to be picked up. I would be absolutely terrified because they might accidently drop me or I might accidently kick them or something (also I'm as heavy as about 10 cinder blocks)


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> It depends on her weight. If she is anywhere near my current weight, there is no way in Hell I can lift her up. I weight 90 kg at the moment.
> 
> Carrying her on my back would be far easier I imagine.


A 200 lb guy should be able to lift a good amount. Not to be rude, but are you all fat? Or do you have some muscle mass? I knew a 200 pound guy who had barely any muscle to him. The guy was too lazy to do even light weight training, lol. He couldn't even lift 135 pounds.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dickjohnson said:


> A 200 lb guy should be able to lift a good amount. Not to be rude, but are you all fat? Or do you have some muscle mass? I knew a 200 pound guy who had barely any muscle to him. The guy was too lazy to do even light weight training, lol. He couldn't even lift 135 pounds.


I am not fat cause I'm tall enough.

Don't expect everyone to hit the gym cause you do, maybe. Few people actually use the gym out of the total population.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, I can. I have pretty good upper body strength. If she weighs more than 200lbs then maybe not. Haven't lifted anyone past 200lbs yet.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> I am not fat cause I'm tall enough.
> 
> Don't expect everyone to hit the gym cause you do, maybe. Few people actually use the gym out of the total population.


Ok. If you have no muscle and you weigh 200, don't expect to get chicks..


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

My ex used to carry me around on his shoulders or on his back. He often insisted on it. He was weird like that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes. We did s lot of buddy carrying training, or whatever it's called, in the USArmy.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm just 60 kg and can carry my 45 kg gf with no problems at all. I can also carry people a little heavier then me then again.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dickjohnson said:


> Ok. If you have no muscle and you weigh 200, don't expect to get chicks..


Who said I have no muscles?(that's not even possible btw :lol) I simply don't want to end up looking like a bull on steroids. From what I heard, most girls are grossed out by such guys.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

easy, that ***** can weigh 300 lbs and I can still dead lift her


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> Who said I have no muscles?(that's not even possible btw :lol) I simply don't want to end up looking like a bull on steroids. From what I heard, most girls are grossed out by such guys.


If you're 6 feet tall and weigh 200, that puts you at overweight. Look at a height weight chart. An overweight dude with little muscle mass isn't going to get respect from many people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Losti said:


> I'm just 60 kg and can carry my 45 kg gf with no problems at all. I can also carry people a little heavier then me then again.


I haven't actually tried lifting anyone. Who knows, maybe i can do that too. But i'm afraid i'll get a back problem. My uncle once lifted something very heavy and he got a serious back problem for a long while.



the cheat said:


> I carried my 52kg girlfriend from bed to the washroom cause she had to pee and didn't wanna walk. :whip


Cute! That's why i want to be able to lift my gf.



probably offline said:


> My ex used to carry me around on his shoulders or on his back. He often insisted on it. He was weird like that.


Refer to the answer above.



TheSilentGamer said:


> I never understood why girls would love to be picked up. I would be absolutely terrified because they might accidently drop me or I might accidently kick them or something (also I'm as heavy as about 10 cinder blocks)


Yes that's an unhealthy practice. It should be banned from movies :nerd:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dickjohnson said:


> If you're 6 feet tall and weigh 200, *that puts you at overweight*.


No, it doesn't. I'm fine at this weight. Average. I just have to keep it under control so I won't gain more. It's probably a side effect from my meds.


Dickjohnson said:


> An overweight dude with little muscle mass isn't going to get respect from many people.


Oh, really! I think you might have an obsession. And you seem to reduce everything to body shape only. As if that is the only thing that matters or the only thing that can bring you respect. If the world would be a complete jungle, full of chimps and gorillas, then you may have a point.


----------



## Dickjohnson (May 31, 2015)

sad vlad said:


> No, it doesn't. I'm fine at this weight. Average. I just have to keep it under control so I won't gain more. It's probably a side effect from my meds.
> 
> Oh, really! I think you might have an obsession. And you seem to reduce everything to body shape only. As if that is the only thing that matters or the only thing that can bring you respect. If the world would be a complete jungle, full of chimps and gorillas, then you may have a point.


It's not average, but keep telling yourself that. The meds don't seem to be working, you're still a little ornery.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Most average weight/height to above average women, yes. If she's as tall and/or about as heavy as me, I could also lift her, but probably not carry her for more than a few meters.


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

Whyd you have to show those pics.. it triggered me.
Anyway, probably not at the moment as my legs are incredibly weak and painful due to an infection im suffering from, my self in general is actually. Maybe If i tried hard enough but It would be extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

i want to military press her


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Dickjohnson said:


> It's not average, but keep telling yourself that. The meds don't seem to be working, you're still a little ornery.


>
You seem to be bored by this far more than I am. Which is strange.

And thanks for your vote of confidence, but I won't take advice on medication from you. You are quite stubborn too. Does that mean you need to be medicated?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to pick up a female friend for fun and carry her around a bit in high school. Not like that, though.

I hate being picked up. I'll bite.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've never tried, but I doubt I could. Most girls weigh more than me.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

5'4"
120 lbs

The odds of me being able to carry most women are pretty low. Especially since the average woman weighs 160 lbs lol


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Yes, so long as they aren't truly massive or have previously been besmeared in a thick grease for a sexy wrestling bout.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some guys have tried to pick me up against my will before. Sometimes people find I'm heavier than they thought I would be which is funny.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm not very strong, so I can't carry much. I'd rather be carried anyway. Which is why I date giants exclusively.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Some guys have tried to pick me up against my will before. Sometimes people find I'm heavier than they thought I would be which is funny.


My cat is like that. She's not very big, but she can make herself heavier at will by absorbing all of the surrounding dark matter.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

I used to let my girlfriend ride me bareback like a horse


*facepalm*


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

my girlfriend is taller then me and it would look ****ing weird if i tried to pick her up like that


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Some guys have tried to pick me up against my will before. Sometimes people find I'm heavier than they thought I would be which is funny.


why are you surprisingly heavy? :s I actually knew a chick once and she literally had big bones. She had some kind of scan done and they found that her bones were like way more massive than a regular person. lol


----------



## TheHaxanCloak (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes, any normal, healthy guy should be able to lift a girl like those two pictures(if she's also a healthy weight,lol). Half of the work is done by the female; they're using their limbs to take off most of the weight and support themselves around your limbs.

It took me a few seconds of struggling, but I was able to lift a 5'(152cm) girl above my head, like an overhead press. She was average weight. My overhead press is pretty weak,too.

Haha, OP, do you really "wonder how"? It's not like it's just something that happens in movies.
Most of the girls also jump up a little bit as the guy is starting to lift her into the air, which helps a lot. And if they don't jump, it helps knowing how to stand in a proper squat stance so you can lift someone without hurting your back and getting the best leverage.

It's not like all the work is done by the guy, and most girls subconsciously just know what to do when you start to lift them. Those two pictures are mostly done by the females jumping most of the way up, and using the guys neck/shoulders as leverage.

The difference between lifting someone who is smart enough to *allow* herself/himself to be lifted, compared to someone who is fighting against it(or a drunk passed out person) is a pretty huge difference;It's very easy to pick someone up when they are use to being lifted and know how to take some of the weight off it for you.

And for the couple guys I saw using their height and weight as an excuse to why they can't lift up a girl that weighs more than them; that 5' (152cm) girl also lifted me into her arms, and gave me a piggy back ride, and I weigh 190lbs(86kg)!
It's all about willpower.
It also helps that she loves nature and exploration, so she's always using her body to do crazy things or have fun. 
If you aren't use to lifting weights or doing some kind of basic physical labor consistently, you might be extremely weak compared to the "average" person, and not even realize it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Surly Wurly said:


> why are you surprisingly heavy? :s I actually knew a chick once and she literally had big bones. She had some kind of scan done and they found that her bones were like way more massive than a regular person. lol


I'm not very heavy to be honest, I weigh about 6 stone 9/10 pounds (and 5'2" tall) I like the sound of what @truant said though, I'm going with dark energy.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I like to try and carry my friends. It's fun picking someone up and carrying them around a bit.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

One the size in the picture, yes, absolutely.


There's no way I could lift up most of the "plus-size" girls around nowadays though.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Honeybooboo's mom, no.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

HenDoggy said:


> i want to military press her


I don't know why, but I find Beth Phoenix incredibly sexy... I am jealous of Edge. :lol


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not very heavy to be honest, I weigh about 6 stone 9/10 pounds (and 5'2" tall) I like the sound of what @truant said though, *I'm going with dark energy.*


some more practical advice might be to increase your intake of fiber


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Sean07 said:


> or have previously been besmeared in a thick grease for a sexy wrestling bout.


Damn :no



Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm not very heavy to be honest, I weigh about 6 stone 9/10 pounds (and 5'2" tall) I like the sound of what @truant said though, I'm going with dark energy.


You weigh 10 pounds?



50piecesteve said:


> easy, that ***** can weigh 300 lbs and I can still dead lift her


I am 563lbs. Can you deadlift me?



Nonsensical said:


> Yep. I picked up a woman that weighed like 300 pounds once just to make her feel better about her weight.
> 
> Eats your spinach lads


Make me feel better about my weight and lift me :yes 563lbs


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yep. My gf is like a ballerina tho. I've flipped her over and spanked her butt a number of times lmao. She's tiny.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Easily, I lift far heavier things on nearly a daily basis at work.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

LolaSummers said:


> Damn :no


Well, I'm almost 100% sure that should a greasy wrestler lady run and jump me in response to watching and seriously enjoying the film Dirty Dancing, she'd only slip through my fingers like a freshly caught sea bass. Then again, my hands could well be particularly abrasive that day... I dunno, maybe I'm getting too far ahead of myself?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

1.) No girl would ever want me near her, let alone picking her up or even touching her.
2.) I'm a weak sack of ****. I'd drop her before she was even off the ground.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

iCod said:


> 2.) I'm a weak sack of ****. I'd drop her before she was even off the ground.


I also couldn't lift a girl unless her weight wasn't higher than 20lbs.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I've picked up a few birds in my day.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i can probably pick up the girls in those pictures.... provided they are my height or a bit shorter.

for maybe 2 seconds tops. after which we'd both be on the floor with broken bones.



EndlessBlu said:


> idk, let's find out, someone jump into my arms real quick


LOL


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

LolaSummers said:


> You weigh 10 pounds?


6 stone 10 pounds is 94 lbs


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Sure, if she were a petite gymnast and was practically lifting herself.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

Yes, I have been lifted up like in those pictures. And in many other positions and lifts.
I also really like carrying people. Especially piggybacking or on my shoulders. I've ran bridal carrying people and walked distances piggybacking people.
The heaviest I've lifted with the pose in the second picture was my bf. He was 160-165 lbs when I was 110-115 lbs. He's about a foot taller. I've lifted heavier people but not with a bridal carry.
I like carrying babies, kids, teens, men, and women.
I remember when I was a teen I carried a kid in one arm, a toddler in the other arm, and one preteen on my back going to a park.
Aaah, so fun, so fun.

Lift with your legs, don't bend your spine, activate those core muscles, and keep arms close for the poses in the pictures. Shifting weight is important. Anyone can definitely do it if they tried.
It's a good exercise!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

For my job I had to lift 20 gallons of water and carry it 100yards or so... And I think a gallon of water is like 8.6 ilbs or something... Probably could carry most girls


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I think I can't lift up anyone, no one lifted me up like those in photos but my 8 years old cousin can lift me up (not like in those photos but she still can). She is shorter and she is really skinny. I don't understand how this is happening. :um


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

LolaSummers said:


> I am 563lbs. Can you deadlift me?
> 
> Make me feel better about my weight and lift me :yes 563lbs


Name the time and the place girl :wink2:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have managed to lift up a girl. I managed to lift up my mom and some other girls in my class.

I also have actually been lifted up like that, because of my gymnasic teacher though it would be fun to lift each others up in bridal style, i didn't feel that uncomfortable to be lifted up, but it wasn't very fun either. I don't really see the romance and fun with being lifted up to be honest.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

At the pool one girl sits on top of my shoulders and then her friend gets on top of her shoulders, lots of fun, lifeguards rain on our parade tho


----------

